# Crygasm



## SouthernViking (May 7, 2016)

I recently won my battle with cancer but at the same time lost the intimacy of my wife. Long story short, I researched ways to rekindle the love and gained knowledge into a woman's body I have never, ever knew (we married right out of high school). This culminated in the last month trying different love making techniques which led to my wife having a squirting crygasm last night. Simply an amazing thing to witness and experience, both of which were a first.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

High-five--for both achievements!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on your cure! 

The only time I've ever cried at an orgasm was the first time I had one. The tears bled out a great deal of ugly stuff I didn't want anymore. They also opened my eyes to things I hadn't really seen before, things I wanted out of life. It was a profound moment for me. 

I've never heard of anyone else ever crying at an orgasm. Perhaps your wife was also bleeding out the worry and fear and concern? The care giver holds a LOT of emotion inside to be strong and do what needs to be done, be what the sick person needs. It takes its toll.


----------



## SouthernViking (May 7, 2016)

Thank You, I didn't mean this for a pat my back post. But, I see so many couples going through the same thing under different circumstances. If they would both work at trying their best you never know how it would turn out. 
We were very basic in our love making. Going from bland to squirting orgasms in 3 weeks is amazing....Amazing.
The crying was something that worried me at first but, I understand the emotions now and she even reminded me it was something that I had read to her at one time a few weeks ago that could happen during that type of orgasm.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

SouthernViking said:


> I recently won my battle with cancer but at the same time lost the intimacy of my wife. Long story short, I researched ways to rekindle the love and gained knowledge into a woman's body I have never, ever knew (we married right out of high school). This culminated in the last month trying different love making techniques which led to my wife having *a squirting crygasm* last night. Simply an amazing thing to witness and experience, both of which were a first.





SouthernViking said:


> Thank You, I didn't mean this for a pat my back post. But, I see so many couples going through the same thing under different circumstances. If they would both work at trying their best you never know how it would turn out.
> We were very basic in our love making. Going from bland to *squirting orgasms in 3 weeks is amazing....Amazing.
> The crying* was something that worried me at first but, I understand the emotions now and she even reminded me it was something that I had read to her at one time a few weeks ago that could happen during that type of orgasm.


I was waiting to see if that would be clarified. Much like FrenchFry, my wife cries almost every time as well, but how you put it...squirting crygasm...my wife will sometimes squirt tears, as in the tears will literally projectile squirt from her tear ducts. We had never heard of that happening before, did some digging around and have not found any information about it, so your post originally had me wondering if that was what was happening with you and your wife.

Regardless, enjoy the new found connection and experiences


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I read somewhere a hormonal explanation for the fact that many woman cry immediately after an intense orgasm. Intense experiences, even good ones, consistently bring out tears in some people.


----------



## SouthernViking (May 7, 2016)

That's what I have found as well. She said it was something she couldn't help. The orgasm was very intense and very different in a feeling from the others.


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

Ok Viking...inquiring minds want to know...tell us about these new moves of yours!


----------



## SouthernViking (May 7, 2016)

KJ_Simmons said:


> Ok Viking...inquiring minds want to know...tell us about these new moves of yours!


Not really a new "move". I had heard of a squirting orgasm, I'm really not in to porn, and searched how it happens. That's how I found this forum. I'm disabled, Depleted Uranium while in the Marines, so I have a lot of time during the day to research things. Found out about squirting, anal massage, tantric massage and whammo.....here we are.
It was quite the leap from normal she orgasms then I and the night is over. Now, it's at least an hour and a half every time we make love. She is even trying to learn how to swallow. I keep telling her not push it if she doesn't like it but she insists.....who am I to stand in the way of progress!


----------

